# The Sabbat Worlds Crusade



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

I was flicking through some W40k books online the other day and came across this one and when i looked at it on Amazon i got taken to this page.

The Sabbat Worlds Crusade Warhammer 40,000: Gaunt's Ghosts: Amazon.co.uk: Dan Abnett: Books

Which apears to show the book for sale from two places, one selling it at £1300 and another selling it for £1400.

Now my immediate reaction was there has to be something wrong and i've done some digging but cant seem to come up with anything.

Does anyone have any idea why the book would be selling for these mad prices?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Because it's such an incredibly rare book thats been out of print for a few years with no intention from BL to do another print run.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Serious that much though??? Bloody hell the book is good but not that good.....


----------



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

Thats what i thought. I mean its not exactly shakespeare, were talking about a 3yr old Black Library book, and even if it is out of print could it really be sold for these prices.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

yeah lol. whats the most you would pay for this out of print book? God the most i would go for a book that i really really wanted would be £50...


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

We have a saying in aus for exactly this
"tell him he's dream'n"
seriously, I'd never pay more than $150 aus for a rarebook. And even then I'd want it hardcover and signed by the author. Lol


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

its a jack load of shit really. the book was good, but once it goes OOP, bitches who own it send the prices to fuck all. It really pisses me off, being a book dealer on top of the other things i do. Not that it keeps me from getting my hands on one, i own one, but its just maddening trying to talk these cunts down from their "i know everything" podiums...grrr...

sorry for the vent, but you are correct, absolutely outlandish prices.

CP


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

the jokes on them as they will never ever sell them at those crazy prices. in aus that price can get you an ok(ish) car. 97'-98' model commodore or falcon. whats better? a paperback book or a car? hmmm... tools.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Yeah but i'm sure if left there some one would bid for it at a crazy price?? Bonkers


----------

